# First Haul from CB



## NHDanO (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I finally got around to taking some pictures of my first haul from CB. Here goes.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Better buy a bigger humi...... Its all downhill from here!


----------



## Air (Apr 15, 2013)

Looking good! I love the look of that orange HERF-A-DOR. Good set up.


----------



## NHDanO (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah I like the orange too. 15 will keep me setup when I go on vacation.


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

What a beauty! Man if you are a girl then for sure you are into make-up . For the i am too but for the meantime all i can do is to stare at it.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice pickups! I've been debating about trying to find a cheap herf.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------

